# Girls Only : What are Top 10 Interests in Life?



## spyece

Girls Only : *What are your Top 10 Interests in Life?* Not just realted to relationship but everything. Also can you please put it order that will really help.

Example, 
Traveling, Shopping, Family etc...

Honest and real answers please, need this to consider some aspects in a site project i am working on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

It would help if you told us about this project you are working on and where it is going to be published, rather than give us a list of demands. Just a thought.


----------



## spyece

Therealbrighteyes said:


> It would help if you told us about this project you are working on and where it is going to be published, rather than give us a list of demands. Just a thought.


its a social portal site not named it yet, i am not gonna publish the info anywhere, just need female interests so that i can make the portal interesting for females just as interesting it is for males.


----------



## Freak On a Leash

I am a female and these are my interests. A lot of men like 'em too:

Not in any particular order:

Music/downloading my favorites and seeing bands and listening/dancing to them

Hiking/snowshoeing

Kayaking

Traveling to different places (taking road trips)

Skiing (PLEASE snow already! :banghead

Camping

Automotive stuff with my cars (I've raced and 4 wheeled my Jeep and I clean and maintain them)

Playing World of Warcraft and surfing the web

Hangin' with my kids

Going out to eat/drink with friends

Buying cool clothes and shopping for stuff that pertains to my hobbies

Hanging out on the beach and reading a good book


Uh..I guess that's it. :scratchhead:


----------



## Entropy3000

1) Cats

2) Scolding men on TAM

3) GNOs out at the club

4) Facebook

5) Wine

6) Working out at the gym with my hot personal trainer

7) Sunbathing while the pool boy cleans the pool

8) Texting

9) Getting attention

10) Making lists of things I like


----------



## that_girl

1) Fertility (I help my friends learn about their bodies and cycles)
2) The paranormal
3) Gardening
4) Cooking/Recipes/Gluten free
5) Ancient Empires
6) Murder Mystery novels/True crime
7) Stupid human tricks
8) Sketching/photography
9) Painting murals
10) Chatting online


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Entropy3000 said:


> 1) Cats
> 
> 2) Scolding men on TAM
> 
> 3) GNOs out at the club
> 
> 4) Facebook
> 
> 5) Wine
> 
> 6) Working out at the gym with my hot personal trainer
> 
> 7) Sunbathing while the pool boy cleans the pool
> 
> 8) Texting
> 
> 9) Getting attention
> 
> 10) Making lists of things I like



Don't you like doing your nails too? :lol: :rofl: GNO..


----------



## Entropy3000

Freak On a Leash said:


> Don't you like doing your nails too? :lol: :rofl: GNO..


The pool boy does my nails and provides massages.


----------



## GreenEyes

1) Wine
2) Going out to our favorite bar to dance
3) Cats
4) Reading
5) TAM
6) Going out to eat, trying new foods
7) Sleeping
8) Going to the gym
9) Shopping, when I have some money haha
10) Watching Paranormal shows with my daughter


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Entropy3000 said:


> The pool boy does my nails and provides massages.


Could you send him over please? I need a massage desperately and my nails look like horrible.


----------



## Entropy3000

Freak On a Leash said:


> Could you send him over please? I need a massage desperately and my nails look like horrible.


He does not speak English ...


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Neither does half the town I live in! For what I want, it's not a problem. 

No problemo....


----------



## spyece

@GreenEyes @Freak-On-a-Leash @that_girl @Entropy3000

Thanks a lot for the list


----------



## Gratitude

FirstYearDown said:


> So you didn't like my list? Sorry about that.


You only did six. It seems you've been disqualified


----------



## FirstYearDown

It's okay. I just deleted my list since it wasn't good enough. :rofl:


----------



## that_girl

Entropy3000 said:


> He does not speak English ...


I speak Spanish, does he?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> He does not speak English ...


And this is a problem, how? Marcelo and I would cross the language barrier somehow.


----------



## Entropy3000

spyece said:


> @GreenEyes @Freak-On-a-Leash @that_girl @Entropy3000
> 
> Thanks a lot for the list


Please remove my list. I don't qualify.


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> And this is a problem, how? Marcelo and I would cross the language barrier somehow.


My expectation was that the ladies would swarm to this ummmm, fantasy.

Marcelo! Yes indeed. He would know the universal language.


----------



## TwoDogs

1) Dogs
2) Animal protection
3) Reading
4) Antiques
5) Furniture refinishing
6) Home reno
7) Gardening (floral)
8) Spending time with friends
9) Hiking
10) Hanging out on message boards


----------



## Stonewall

I'm not a girl but I am a rebel so I just had to post something here. Forgive me I can't help myself sometimes.


----------



## YinPrincess

Hmm, my husband, family, pets (dogs and geckos), creating art, hiking, toy collecting/restoring, music, photography, cars and sex. No particular order... LoL 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess

Stonewall said:


> I'm not a girl but I am a rebel so I just had to post something here. Forgive me I can't help myself sometimes.


:rofl: You silly man, you! LoL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudwithleggs

0) Sex of course.
1) Natural horsemanship
2) Building rigs/computers
3) Music/ listening, vast range of tastes
4) Gaming and consoles, also a vast range
5) Astrophysics
6) Sci fi programes, any 
7) Museums, art galleries, theatre
8) I work out, walking, moutain hiking, hiking in general, ice skating roller blading, skiing, riding horses.
9) Home cinema, amp, speakers
10) Writing erotica and reading books, i also draw/sketch horses mostly


----------



## HopeFloats59

1) Spending time with my FI and other loved ones
2) Dogs/Cats/Bunnies/Animal Rescue and Animal Rights
3) Sex
4) Cooking/Baking, developing recipes
5) Watching good TV/movies (and watching bad TV/movies)
6) making money/saving money/investing
7) knitting/sewing
8) DIY projects like house repairs and renovation
9) Alien theory and lost civilizations
10) Dance

not sure about the order. The order changes up sometimes!


----------



## Jellybeans

Family
Cooking 
Music
Fashion
Travelling 
Learning
Health
Trying new activities
Friends
Relaxing

These are not in order but for the first one that is always at the top, no matter what.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Husband
Children
Improving my health/biking
iPod touch
My flock of chickens/dogs
Baking/cooking
Internet 
Quilting 
Reading articles of all sorts online


----------



## VeryShyGirl

1. Mountaineering (climbing & hiking to summits)
2. Rock climbing (outside & at gym)
3. Canyoneering
4. Photographing my adventures
5. Working out (at home)
6. Helping others in need
7. Working on my website
8. Eating tasty food
9. Road trips/ traveling
10. Pets


----------



## DawnD

1. Sex
2. Sex
3. Sex
4. Oral Sex
5. Sex
6. Sex
7. traveling
8. trying new foods/activities
9. Hiking
10. Learning to cook LOL


----------



## I'mAllIn

1. Spending time with family
2. Football
3. Drag Racing
4. Scrapbooking
5. Photography
6. Shopping for shoes & handbags
7. Gardening
8. Decorating/Home Improvement
9. Traveling
10. Going out with friends


----------



## SimplyAmorous

1. Making Love ...Romancing, Teasing, Pleasing, Flirting, Erotic massage -all affectionate physical touching , crave it , love it. 

2. Communication /debate / playing devils advocate / laughing with my sons -we are very open / writing /expressing on forums 

3. Rock concerts / listening to music, Blasting in the car

4. Hanging with friends, laughter / Hosting large backyard bonfires in the summer / Fun Birthday bashes for my kids 

5. Taking long walks in the country / picking berrys/ riding bikes in the summer / anything scenery & country related -I feel close to God & nature

6. Photography - love to take pics & give away memories / photo albums, I still develop my photos 

7. Amusement Parks / Water Parks - love the thrill rides 

8. Vacations with my family & Romantic overnights with my husband 

9. Watching a good movie -love it! / going out to eat with our whole family 

10. Reading books / researching / gaining knowledge / laying under a shade tree on a blanket on a hot summer day with a good book in my hand.


----------



## CLucas976

1) absorbing any random information and as much of it as possible.
2) astrology, and the interactions between zodiacs
3) spiritual/religion everything. there isn't one specific area, it all is fascinating to me
4) psychology
5) Dressing myself (I am constantly learning about clothes, make up, hair etc. I have never been good at being a "girl") lol
6)Flowers/gardening
7)cooking
8)faster more efficient ways to clean things
9) ****tails and ****tail parties
10) DANCING and more specifically, industrial dancing, but flopping around in a drunken stupor works too.
11) different forms of gothic subculture.
and
12) Myself.
oh yeah, and sex.

I hope a list of 13 things is kosher


----------



## deejov

1. Hiking, walking, anything in the mountains and nature
2. Animals, Dogs, Horses, Cats
3. Philosophy. Where did we come from? What is life about?
4. Type 1 diabetes. Big part of my life. 2 hrs a day spent keeping in control, cooking, learning, reading, sharing with others
5. My work. I love love my job. 
6. My son. He's grown up and on his own. I love it when he asks me for advice.
7. Giggling with friends. 
8. Swapping music with friends
9. Cleaning the house. Makes me feel like I did something, burns off calories, and smells wonderful
10. Helping others


----------



## SimplyAmorous

CLucas976 said:


> 3) spiritual/religion everything. there isn't one specific area, it all is fascinating to me
> 4) psychology


I eat these up too !


----------



## Chelle D

My list could change on a weekly basis!!!.

Really, if you are doing true research, you should have asked for ages too (although asking a woman her age can be taboo!!)..

My general list would be completely different, 10 years ago... and 20 years ago... or even 22 years ago, just before I met hubby.

Right now (not exactly in order)
1) work
2) emotional connection with hubby (relationship)
3) my kid
4) internet/ social site (ie facebook) - although I hate to admit it, i'm hooked.
5) financial stability
6) solitare/ suduko/ = strategy games
7) reading romance novels
8) movies (dvd/tv)
9) health
10) crossstich /crafting


----------



## jessi

I think we might have similar lists 

1. spending time with my husband and children
2. friends
3. golf/sports
4. wine
5. going out for dinners and enjoying great conversations
6. vacationing and exploring the world
7. design and renovation projects
8. being creative, painting, refinishing pieces of furniture
9. gardening and creating a serene setting to relax in 
10. staying health and happy for me and my family

of course there are a lot more things I could list but I focus on these because they all make me happy


----------



## Enchantment

1. Faith
2. Family
3. Daydreaming
4. Reading
5. Walking
6. Music
7. Gardening/Nature
8. Houses/Re-modeling/Decorating
9. Clothes/Fashion
10. Sleeping


----------



## Chelle D

oop! Move sleeping up onto my list too!.. (and high up there)


----------

